# This model was down to $70 bucks... Any of you have one?



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

So I bought a second set of LED's for my 140 because my Skyye (sp) lighting 48 inch fixture by itself is just not enough.. so I bought this one on sale, Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED Light 
Price has gone up a tad, but anyone have one of these? I see it's the older model, but it still seems really cool and other reviews said they were solid. Was just wondering if anyone else has an experience with this light.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

Well that's pretty queer. The link I put up and the name of the light fixture was taken off my post? How is anyone supposed to know what I'm talking about. This is the light. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C7O ... UTF8&psc=1


> Current USA Satellite Freshwater LED Light for Aquarium


If there's a problem with providing a link to a product and the name of the product just let me know. Weird how it was taken down without any word.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Moderators strip out links to vendors.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh.. ok. Well that's a bit weird. All I'm trying to do is show people this light I bought on sale and asking if anyone has experience with them. Guess I'll find out on my own in a couple days when they get here. Had no idea links to sites aren't allowed like that. Odd.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

If people ask, you can send them private messages.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

You can post the manufacturer's description page of the item from the mfg's website, provided there is no 'buy now' option.

No need with this item though. Lots of people have it and everyone seems to be familiar with it. I have one. Not too bad. A little expensive for what it is IMO.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for the response. I never seen rules like that on a site so I didn't know. Next time I'll just do it that way. So you have the lights. Did I get a good price at 72.99 for the 48 inch size? If lot's of people on this site have this item.. do they like it? Not like it? Have a link to it's thread?


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Is it the satellite or the satellite +? I payed almost $150 CDN for the 24" satellite +.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

It's the first one. If the link is still up, click it. It's that one. Not the plus. Got if for 72 on amazon. Said like 50% off. Seems cool with the blue light effects and that storm and cloud cover effect. Maybe next tax returns I can get the plus version.. or something better than that. But it seems cool!


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

My lights came in Saturday... really like them so far. Glad I have another light on there though too.. with how tall my tank is, one wouldn't be enough. Some cool effects. I dig them. Here's just a little vid of the lights already in a moonlight mode, then into all blue light.. then some lighting effects.


----------



## miDnIghtEr20C (Aug 13, 2013)

****... too late to edit I guess.. .well, here's quick view.. forgot how to do the youtube thing here.


----------

